# Last Year Deep Snow



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Remember the short stop signs?









Mailboxes


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No place to put snow. That is a 48" stake


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

I wish we had half that amount this year.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if only...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

plowman4life;1431387 said:


> if only...


I plowed once so far this year not counting the freak October storm. Nothing in sight for a week plus either...


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

At the point those pictures were taken i thought it never would stop. This year i been praying to the snow god.
As for the weather is see something around the 6 to 8 of feb time frame( couple of inches for all of CT). the bigger question for all will be feb 18 to 22 time frame coastal storm maybe. If it works out i see an "N" storm for ct


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice pictures! we have had only 2 plowable storms this year....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics. Told the kids to take a good look last year cause they might never see that much snow on the ground in our town again. What a difference a year makes...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

fireside;1431488 said:


> At the point those pictures were taken i thought it never would stop. This year i been praying to the snow god.
> As for the weather is see something around the 6 to 8 of feb time frame( couple of inches for all of CT). the bigger question for all will be feb 18 to 22 time frame coastal storm maybe. If it works out i see an "N" storm for ct


Yeah I just saw a hint for next Thurs / Fri who knows.

Here are some more pica and a video below...:



















We lost a few balls until spring....









And this, Mid January at the beginning of the "parade of storms" that left us with 4 feet on the ground. :


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Those shots of the mailboxes are crazy. its hard to fathom when you cant look out the window and see it. i remember the company i sub for stacked piles in our lots about 2 or 3 times during jan and february. we didnt have anywhere to push the snow in wide open lots. by the end of january i was trying to push piles back with the plow all the way up and the truck halfway up onto piles. never mind trying to find places to stack snow on resi driveways. that was a good year to buy a first plow truck!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

yea last year was crazy, i was riding my snowmobile on top of guard rails.


----------



## 2000dodge (Nov 8, 2010)

What is that first intersection. I used to live in Simsbury just can't recognize it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i remember that last year...this winter sucks


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

2000dodge;1433896 said:


> What is that first intersection. I used to live in Simsbury just can't recognize it.


Black Oak Drive and Simsbury Rd.


----------



## ladder6 (Feb 3, 2010)

I live in CT and for the record, this winter stunk!!! What happened to mother nature?


----------

